# 2000 Hyundai Wiring Schematics



## kccasey (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone have or know where to get Electrical wiring schematics for a 2000 Hyundai Sonata? I'm not a mechanic by any means. Trying to fix my daughter's car. 

After her boyfriend worked on her car to fix a so called wiring issue for the rear taillight. I was told that be worked on her car AFTER he worked on it. Which wasn't cool. I like to know what's going on BEFORE anyone works on any cars I'm responsible for. I am quite handy and good at electrical and wiring issues especially with cars. So for this issue, I would have tried to fix it myself. I don't know the boyfriend very well. He is an aspiring mechanic and going to school for such. However, I don't know him well enough to trust him completely with fixing cars. I wanted to put his skill set to the test so I can actually know if he really is talented or not or at least see how much he really does know. I asked him to give me a hand at replacing a wiper transmission/linkage so I could really get a feel for his skills and craftsmanship. Whether he does take the time to figure it out or knows how to do it. Or simply just taking shortcuts/laziness, or trying to wing it. He claimed to want to help, but bailed at every opportunity. 

He claimed that the wiring going to the rear right tail light was corroded and rusted completely and practically none existent and didnt work because of this. It's seems plausible. Because the car does have a lot of under carriage rust. However, most wiring from my experience and observation, is usually enclosed in some kind plastic tubing to protect it to begin with. Doesn't make sense why it would be completely rusted. Now I'm not saying it's not possible. Because obviously it is. 

So he said that he tapped into the left rear wiring tail light to get it to work. Obviously, this short cut isn't ideal nor the right way to fix the actual issue. However, Since the car is old, I don't see it as a huge deal. Now all of a sudden, her entire interior cluster, dash, or accessory lighting that turns on when you turn on the Parking lights does not illuminate nor does the front passenger side Marker. And along with that noticed that the Parking light on passenger side was out. Thought it needed a new bulb. When I got to it, it actually didn't need to be replaced. I replaced it anyways just in case. 

I put everything back together, and both lights still don't turn on. The wiring and harnesses leading up to the marker and parking lights looks fine with no issue. 

Kind of weird how after he worked on her cars electrical that 2 days later she tells me that nothing in the cabin doesn't illuminate at all. I check all fuses. No issues. Everything is good. 

So what am I missing here?

To me it sounds like it's from the work he did. He's been a complete jerk, to say the least got a lack of better words. He doesn't want to have anything to do with the issue with the car now. Even though he talks a big game about being knowledgeable about cars. I'm not necessarily questioning his skills necessarily, but the fact that he more than likely made a mistake and knows it and doesn't want to have anything to do with it. He's part of these special school programs that give these kids anything they would need to handle things like this, because it's part of the curriculum. He told me that he has the schematics that he was able to get from school but it's part of their paid membership for which he doesn't pay for and is provided to him for free. He wouldn't give me any leads at all. I've tried to Google and haven't found much either. 

If I would have went to fix it, I would have just ran a fresh wire to the rear, or at least patched or replace the portion of wiring that is bad. 

To my "basic" knowledge with a lot of cars, wiring for lighting typically gets run to the back 1st then back up front to everything else as the end point. I maybe wrong. 

Most basic issues whether mechanical or electrical, if you can reach It or it takes minor effort to get to, you more than likely van DIY. 

As I mentioned, I'm not a mechanic. But I Can Typically DIY most of the time. So any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Where can I get this wiring diagram? I don't have a fortune to spend unfortunately as I've heard they can be expensive. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I've owned a few Hyundais. Did you check fuses? Hyundai electrical in the early 2000s was funny. My wife's Santa Fe had different fuses for the right and left parking lights. If a fog light bulb was burnt out, the clock would blink with the turn signals. Things are grounded 'funny' through the lighting. If he cut the harness off the right tail light, you could have an open ground issue.

My Elantra had what seemed like a random organization of things on the same fuse as well. Also, if you didn't remember to plug the dimmer switch in after having the dash fascia off = no dash lights (common problem that would cause people to freak out, since the connector wasn't near all the other dash connectors). My Tiburon was electrically challenged on a lot of components as it got up there in age. 

hmaservice.com used to be free, and had everythign that the techs had access to get to. I think it has become a pay service by HMA now.


----------



## kccasey (Apr 28, 2014)

Are there any other resources that anyone may know of to obtain this info? would I be able to obtain this info from hyundai at all? If so, where?

Sent from my SM-N900T using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The Sonata didn't really start getting popular until the facelift in 2001, but your 2000 is still the EF platform, so there might be some info out there. You could try http://www.sonataforums.com/ or some of the other Hyundai forums like http://www.hyundai-forums.com/ that would be able to potentially link you to the info you're looking for.


----------



## kccasey (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any other feedback that they could provide and help me with? It is greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-N900T using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you buy a Chiltons or Haynes manual on this model , with a wiring diagram ?

That is what I do on our American made cars .

Check your local library or online library .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## houseguy (May 30, 2014)

I'll be honest, 

your initial post was tl;dr. What system are you looking for a diagram for? Tail light/exterior lighting? I'll see if I can pull it up in the system I have access to.


----------



## swiftyupser (May 30, 2014)

I am a years long owner of hyundais and kias, Hyundaitechinfo.com or Kiatechinfo.com. I have gotten the schematics for my 2000 kia sportage and many more diagrams such as the bearing assembly and the 4 wheel drive linkage. you have to register. The diagrams they display are the similar ones that car dealerships use to order parts. you have to do a lot of clicking around sometimes to find the right thing , thinking outside the box while using this site helps. My daughter had( key word had) thank god, a boyfriend who offered to install the new car radio I had bought her for christmas. I was needless to say very hesitant to let him do it. He showed up with a friend one day, I moved the car into the shade and let them go at it. I offered my guidance but was flatly turned down. After about two hours I checked on them and they had the whole dash torn apart, again they knew what they were doing " I have a friend who works at Best Buy I know what I am doing" I bit my tounge not wanting to be accused of scaring off another boyfriend by finding fault. Another two hours pass I looked out the window and they were packing up their tools and getting in their car. I went outside and asked them how it went. Great said the boyfriend "the radio kicks ass, we even hooked it up to the AMP". What amp , I replied. "The amp under the passenger seat". I pondered for a brief second and muttered under my breath that there isn't an amp under the passenger seat. I checked under the seat and the idiots had ran the radio through the ECM ." well it had blue and yellow wires running through it for the left channel and grey and red for the right"" they had cut the wires running into the ECM and hooked the speakers to it, The radio did not "Kick ass" nor did the car start. and that was the last time I saw the boyfriend.


----------

